# Bridgewater, Nova Scotua, Canada - Snowbear winterwolf snowplow



## chrisrodenhi (Sep 27, 2019)

Got this unit new in October 2019 - thanks plowed 22 storms to date- never failed once from 46 cm deep to less than 5 - only difficulty I would say is the ability to make sure the plow is connected to the hitch as I have thought the pins were three plow in hitch but it was not on one occasion - no damage yet and works perfect at -26 c so far 

amazed at how easy wet snow 1 ft deep moves with the plow on my 2008 stock Ram 1500 with Hemi - best plow I have ever had to date after plowing with ATV fir 18 yrs with same ATV and plow so tells u I am easy on my equipment


----------



## nbarnett217 (Jan 30, 2021)

Would you mind measuring the distance between your blade mounting tabs for me? I am looking to put an 84 or 88 inch plow blade an edge onto an older round tube snowbear frame and I'm trying to make sure it'll work before I order a blade. Snowbear says it won't fit, but I'm not sure I'm trusting them. Seems like they want to push me toward a new model plow.

Based on pictures between a square tube frame like yours and the round tube frame like mine, I feel like they're really close. Even if it's not a direct fit, I feel like I can figure out some way to make it work.


----------



## NBRam1500 (Nov 22, 2019)

Look up Dk2 plows 
Similar but more heavy duty
We run one on a clean up truck for 2 years now.

For the price and easy maintenance it's great 
Any questions or comments let me know. 

The only downside is their mounts suck. 
We fabricated our own mount and have sold a few to others running the same plow


----------



## NYrainman (Dec 21, 2021)

I was thinking of putting the DK2 Storm Elite Snow Plow, which is 84" and has an actuator instead of the winch. The actuator looks like a regular hydraulic, but it's electric. Looking to put it on my 2019 Ram 1500 and the upside with the Elite model is, the mounting bracket is custom fit that wraps around the frame so there is no drilling involved. Any thoughts on this or having one on a Ram 1500 would be appreciated. Thanks ...


----------

